# Dual Glazing



## 96101 (Aug 23, 2005)

Hello, 
thinking of buying a 31Ft c class with single glazing, does it make much difference if it is dual glazed?
apart from some condensation.
we intend to use the rv all year round.


----------



## 101276 (Oct 6, 2006)

*dual pane*

dual pain windows make a hell of a difference to single pain more so in the winter, if you can find a motorhome with dual pane it will be a lot better. been fulltimming 7 years and been in a few motorhomes that have single and you can feel the difference.
you will needs a dehumidifier with single pane.

Steve


----------



## foggyparrot (Aug 28, 2006)

The dual glazed windows also cut down an awful lot of outside noise. A real boon if you are trying to get some shuteye in a noisy area.

We have also found that there is very little condensation on the interior windows, except when cooking, even in the coldest weather.


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

Huge difference. All our windows are dual pane, except at the very front, where the original darkened ones had to be replaced - otherwise couldn't see mirrors at night. The single pane ones (also the door window and the windscreen) run with condensation and are a single PAIN. wouldn't have an RV without dual pane in UK. Can be fitted later, but expensive and quite a big job.

des


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi just thought id throw this in for good measure!!

Have a look at Canadian built RVs I haven't seen too many of them but all the ones i have seen have double glazing as standard i think as they have very cold winters.

My RV gets a bit of condensation in the winter especially when cooking but we have a small 12 volt dehumidier which seems to work quite well and is very quiet.

Good luck

Dazzer


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

We have had two RVs, one with and one without double glazing. The difference is unbelievable. We would never have one without it.


----------

